# Welches BMX?



## BMXsucher (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin neu und will mir ein BMX kaufen.
Ich habe mir schon zwei Räder raus gesucht, wo ich denke das die gut sind:

https://www.kunstform.org/de/wethepeople-trust-2020-bmx-rad-matt-trans-berry-pink-p-17437

https://www.alltricks.de/F-41501-ve...MIgKv36Oq66gIVD9-yCh2irwtvEAsYASABEgLSIvD_BwE

Welches soll ich nehmen?
Oder sind die beide schlecht?

Danke schon im voraus.
: )


----------



## Nasdter (27. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich würde mich dem Thread kurz mit einer Frage anschließen:


Gerne würde ich BMX probieren und suche ein günstiges Rad, auch gebraucht.

Ich bin 1,83m groß und würde theoretisch ja 21" Oberrohr benötigen.

Kann man als Anfänger auch ein kürzeres Oberrohr fahren oder ist der Unterschied sehr stark?

Das würde die Suche im Gebrauchtmarkt vereinfachen.


Da ich schon Mitte 30 bin und erstmal probieren möchste, liegt der gewollte Preis bei ca. 400 €.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (28. September 2020)

Hey @Nasdter,

gerade als Einsteiger ist die Oberrohrlänge nicht total kriegsentscheidend, zumal man sich an vieles gewöhnen kann. Ich bin mit knapp 2m lange Zeit 21" gefahren und hatte nie das Gefühl, dass das unfahrbar kurz ist.

Andererseits gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund aus der Not heraus was nicht-passendes zu kaufen. Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist eigentlich gut aufgestellt und gefühlt haben ja sowieso die meisten Räder 21"TT.
Für 400€ solltest du keine Probleme haben ein Rad aufzutreiben. Selbst 400€ (Neu-)Kompletträder sind heutzutage vollkommen _okay_.


----------



## Nasdter (1. Oktober 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Noch eine kurze Frage:

Würde dieses Angebot für den Anfang passen? 

Ist das Angebot an sich in Ordnung?

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...is-4-10-270-bei-abholung-/1501379327-230-3837


----------



## ylfcm (2. Oktober 2020)

An dem Rad gibt es keine Schwachpunkte/totale Billigteile. Das geht also vollkommen klar.

Ob der Preis stimmt will ich nicht beurteilen, dafür hab ich zu wenig Überblick über den Markt.

Für Anfänger ist aber wahrscheinlich problematisch, dass der Rahmen keine Bremssockel hat!

(und das is auch nur 20.6")


----------



## petersq0n (7. Oktober 2020)

BMXsucher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu und will mir ein BMX kaufen.
> Ich habe mir schon zwei Räder raus gesucht, wo ich denke das die gut sind:
> 
> ...




Mit dem Trust hast du eben gleich was "richtiges". Da gibt es nicht viel auszutauschen und so sachen wie Hub-Guard sind auch gleich dabei.

Vorteil beim Versus, du hast gleich einen Rotor mit dabei.

Es kommt drauf an was du fahren willst. Einige die Park fahren haben einen Rotor verbaut, für Street fahren die meisten komplett ohne Bremsen ( wie bei dem Trust, obwohl eine mitgeliefert wird ).

Ich finde ohne Bremsen hatte man immer mehr Flow beim fahren. Letzten endes musst du es aber wissen.
Gerade als Einsteiger/Anfänger würde ich nicht direkt ohne Bremse fahren. Weg machen kann man sie immer noch


----------



## BMXsucher (15. November 2020)

petersq0n, weiß du ob das Trust ein freestile oder ein street BMX ist?

Danke schon im voraus
:  )


----------



## petersq0n (16. November 2020)

Was verstehst du unter Freestile?
Das Trust ist eigentlich n klassiches Street BMX. 

Ich würde die BMX-Arten eher so unterscheiden.

Flatland Bikes
Race BMX
und eben ich sag mal "normale" BMX

Race und Flatland Bikes sind meistens von der Geometrie n ganzes Stück anders, der rest ist relativ gleich
Mitlerweile sind Street eher die ohne Bremsen ( hat sich über die Jahre so entwickelt ) und die BMX wo man noch Bremsen montieren kann oder sogar schon verbaut sind, sind dann meistens doch welchen für Parks und so.

Aber wie gesagt, mit einem "normalen" BMX kannst du sowohl Street als auch Park fahren.
Achte nur drauf, das wenn du dir nicht sicher bist ob du mit oder ohne Bremse fahren willst/kannst, das der Rahmen eine Aufnahme für Bremsen hat


----------



## BMXsucher (18. November 2020)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich hätte da aber noch ne Frage: Das Trust BMX ist ja recht teuer und da wollte ich dich fragen ob du ein street BMX kennst das nicht so teuer ist. Also kennst du eins?


----------



## petersq0n (19. November 2020)

Stellt sich immer die Frage wie günstig is noch "gut".
Jedes Bike hat seine daseinsberechtigung, ich persönlich habe aber festgestellt, das wenn du "günstig" kaufst und das ganze wirklich ernst nimmst du relativ schnell Parts austauschen musst.

Bsp. :
Du kaufst ein recht günstiges Bike mit Naben in denen keine "sealed bearings" sonder "Loose Balls" verbaut sind. (google falls du den unterschied nicht kennst )
In dem Falls kannst du dir sicher sein, da du in kürze das Loose Ball Lager austauschen kannst, sprich neue Nabe / Laufrad.

Wie viel magst/kannst du denn ausgeben?
Würde ich mir jetzt wieder ein BMX kaufen, wäre das hier meine erste Wahl!
Sieht geil aus, schlicht! ( Geschmackssache i know ) und die Parts die verbaut sind halten erstmal eine Weile 






						BMX Einsteiger | kunstform BMX Shop & Mailorder Deutschland
					

BMX Einsteiger, einfach online bestellen. Beratung von BMXern & kostenfreier Versand in D ab 99€ Bestellwert jetzt im kunstform BMX Shop!




					www.kunstform.org


----------



## Trailhoibe (19. November 2020)

BMXsucher schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Ich hätte da aber noch ne Frage: Das Trust BMX ist ja recht teuer und da wollte ich dich fragen ob du ein street BMX kennst das nicht so teuer ist. Also kennst du eins?



Vor allem das BMX ist ein Rad, welches gerne mal vom Besitzer getrennt wird - notwendige Abstiege in alle Richtungen sind die Norm, das Rad wird geworfen, fliegt, und landet paar Meter weiter. Soll heißen, billige Komponenten aus sogenanntem Hi-Ten Stahl verbiegen schneller als 4130 CroMo, selbiges gilt für Felgen ohne Hohlkammer, "offene" Lager und günstige Kurbelgarnituren.
Besonders im Streetbereich, wo man die urbane Umgebung mit den Pegs bearbeitet sind Hubguards und ein Kettenblatt mit sogenanntem Guard (am Trust sogar aus Plastik und austauschbar) ziemlich praktisch. Der LRS am Trust ist aus dem Aftermarket, die wtp Naben machen bekanntlich alles mit und Ersatzteile sind auch zu bekommen.
Ferner hat die Kurbel eine 48-spline Verzahnung, die eine deutlich verlängerte Lebensdauer vorweisen kann und erst deutlich später spiel entwickelt - bei meiner Profile Race hat das jetzt rund zehn Jahre gedauert, zugegebenermaßen etwas weniger Betrieb die letzten vier Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXsucher (20. November 2020)

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## BMXsucher (20. November 2020)

:  )


----------

